# Download Manager not working



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

I noticed I haven't gotten any of my web downloads for the past week. When I go into Download Manger and chose a show, it does a quick transition like it's going to another screen, then immediately goes back to my list of shows. I can't dig deeper into each show. 

Anyone else have this problem?

Tried a reset to no avail. Also a member of beta testing but I'm not sure what the latest version is. 

Tivo Roamio Software version 20.4.6a.RC1-USA-6-848

edit: Well, after culling through the forums, I see that now I go to Find TV...Web Video Hotlist. But no download as far as I can tell. We have to navigate to the show we want and watch it stream. I'm not happy.


----------



## JNEggie (Oct 26, 2014)

I am another NOT HAPPY person with this change! When I am wanting to watch a 3-5 min short web video, I don't need to spend 7-10 min navigating and waiting for it to load!


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Broken for most if not all it would seem. I have not had a download in almost 2 weeks as well.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rsnaider said:


> Broken for most if not all it would seem. I have not had a download in almost 2 weeks as well.


That is because they killed off the feature.


----------



## catburt (Aug 15, 2014)

I called support for this issue a week ago thinking tickets this might get them to reconsider. I was told that that I had opted-out on tracking about a year ago so my video downloads stopped working 9 months later. They had no ideal what I was talking about. Take some time and open a ticket. I had 8 videos subscriptions download a week. I will miss this feature.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Just got off chat with support. Saying it will be fixed with software update within the next 3 weeks... We will see..


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

SRAINESS said:


> Just got off chat with support. Saying it will be fixed with software update within the next 3 weeks... We will see..


It may just mean they are adding Web Video Hotlist support for OnePass. Which would be fine for most people (although it is streaming only).


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

SRAINESS said:


> Just got off chat with support. Saying it will be fixed with software update within the next 3 weeks... We will see..


I hope so, this was one of the main reason I went back to tivo. I like having everything in my shows. I will have to start using my roku 3 again


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not interested Web Video Hotlist.

I didn't buy a Tivo to be bombarded with ads which is exactly what Hotlist does.

Downloads *was* one of the reasons I purchased the Tivo. That and the apps like MLB.TV, Netflix, Hulu Plus and Yahoo Screen. The MLB.TV app is terrible and Hulu Plus is even worse.

What's next?

I have a week left in my return period so it looks like the Roamio with lifetime is going back.

No thanks! I'm an OTA'er so if I am going to have to use my Roku to replace the Tivo's removed functionality then I might as well save some cash and go the Channel Master DVR+ route.

This is a money grab on Tivo's part at the expense of their customers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SRAINESS said:


> Just got off chat with support. Saying it will be fixed with software update within the next 3 weeks... We will see..


So much seemingly contradictory info. Here's hoping.


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

Blechhhh, I tried doing an A/B comparison between having these web video shows in My Shows via Download Manager vs Web Video Hotlist. Wasn't pretty with the way things are now.

As it currently stands it took almost 1 minute, plus a ton of remote presses, to go from the Tivo start screen to watching an arbitrary CNET video in WVH, whereas it'd be about 5 seconds and 3 or 4 button pushes through My Shows with downloaded files.

Also Web Video Hotlist has its own navigation conventions, which are just different enough to be annoying whereas Downloaded web videos just use Tivo standard navigation so, for me, its hard wired in...

Then again if Tivo can add support back for Web Video in My Shows so we have the content foldered again, these folders shows when there are new web shows available and pressing play on a show just streams the content from Web Video Hotlist without having to re-navigate through this App I think that'd be fine.

In the meantime I'm using wmcbrine's HME/VLC app running on a PC to make web videos available on Tivo via their RSS feeds or streaming URLs. Its not as slick as Download Manager was but miles better than the state of WVH in its current incarnation.



rainwater said:


> It may just mean they are adding Web Video Hotlist support for OnePass. Which would be fine for most people (although it is streaming only).


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

I wrote to support about the lack of subscription capability in WVH and they told me to go to this web page and suggest it be added as a new feature. I doubt it will help, but I did do as they said and urge anyone else who wants it to add it also:

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SRAINESS said:


> Just got off chat with support. Saying it will be fixed with software update within the next 3 weeks... We will see..


Just chatted with Support and was told that the feature was removed. Nothing was said that the feature is being fixed. But the chat dude stated almost immediately in the chat that at his level, the reps. are never informed of things like before they happen.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd be shocked if it came back. Tivo had a plan in place to do this for a long time is my guess.

It's a money grab. They will weather the storm of upset customers and maybe they even lose a few over the decision. 

Companies can make one bad choice and survive it. Companies that keep making bad choices teeter on the brink of elimination. Tivo would not be the 1st company to go belly up due to bad decisions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just chatted TiVo back, and inquired if this move was an affirmative choice and removal or if TiVo instead was working to fix an issue. The response:



> The feature has been removed, there currently are no plans to restore it.


I don't mean to take my chat sessions too personally, but I was a bit amazed that in each session, the rep. simply said, "Yes, that is what we did. Have a good day. Good-bye."

And not to make this issue bigger than it is, but doesn't it kinda, sorta almost feel like (theft)? I mean, you pay for a box, it has capabilities, and then without permission (or even notice), a significant capability is removed. I'm sure (if TiVo's lawyers were doing their jobs), the TiVo TOS says that TiVo may do anything to one's box and software and service that it likes and the customer has no (or limited) "rights." But it is interesting to me, that (in the middle of the night), a company comes into one's home and living room and silently removes part of one's service/presumed (property), and then without any notice, warning or acknowledgement besides. Imagine if Microsoft sent out a Windows update automatically removing the ability to download under Windows.

Yeah, I know the contrary positions and arguments. I'm just sayin' . . . . And disappointment/dissatisfaction with the decision registered with TiVo chat.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

raqball said:


> I'd be shocked if it came back. Tivo had a plan in place to do this for a long time is my guess.
> 
> It's a money grab. They will weather the storm of upset customers and maybe they even lose a few over the decision.


TiVo may lose a few irate customers in dramatic fashion, but the real problem will be future potential customers who may look at the shortcomings in TiVo's feature set and decide to go with some other option(s).



raqball said:


> Companies can make one bad choice and survive it. Companies that keep making bad choices teeter on the brink of elimination. Tivo would not be the 1st company to go belly up due to bad decisions.


Coca Cola and Netflix both made bad decisions and survived, but they survived by reversing the bad decisions. When you screw up, you have to recognize it and fix the problems you've created. TiVo could still do that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RojCowles said:


> In the meantime I'm using wmcbrine's HME/VLC app running on a PC to make web videos available on Tivo via their RSS feeds or streaming URLs. Its not as slick as Download Manager was but miles better than the state of WVH in its current incarnation.


Could you explain this process further/provide a link? Just trying to figure out a means to get TWiT (which doesn't even seem to be available via WVH, unless I just missed it) on my Roamio, or if I should simply just download and watch via PC and call it a day.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

L David Matheny said:


> TiVo may lose a few irate customers in dramatic fashion, but the real problem will be future potential customers who may look at the shortcomings in TiVo's feature set and decide to go with some other option(s).


This is me.. I am returning mine for a refund and will just go with a DVR+ and a Roku. Sure there are things I will miss on the Tivo but if I am forced to use 2 boxes I might as well save some cash.



L David Matheny said:


> Coca Cola and Netflix both made bad decisions and survived, but they survived by reversing the bad decisions. When you screw up, you have to recognize it and fix the problems you've created. TiVo could still do that.


Very true but it sounds like Tivo has no plans to do so and if they signed a mega cash grab deal to use Hotlist then their hands are probably tied..


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Could you explain this process further/provide a link? Just trying to figure out a means to get TWiT (which doesn't even seem to be available via WVH, unless I just missed it) on my Roamio, or if I should simply just download and watch via PC and call it a day.


You could always just stream it from the cruddy Tivo YouTube app..

Not the solution you are looking for I know but it's an option I suppose..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, when I had looked at that earlier (quickly), it seemed difficult to find a latest episode, in the jumble of results. But will have to explore more fully.

I did like the idea, as others have said, of just having the show appear in one's My Shows listing--no searching required. I.e., like a subscription (what a TiVo is supposed to do . . .).


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks, when I had looked at that earlier (quickly), it seemed difficult to find a latest episode, in the jumble of results. But will have to explore more fully.
> 
> I did like the idea, as others have said, of just having the show appear in one's My Shows listing--no searching required. I.e., like a subscription (what a TiVo is supposed to do . . .).


You can link the Tivo to your YouTube account then subscribe to the feeds / shows you want to watch.

Once in the YouTube app just go to your subscriptions..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, a great idea--will explore that. :up:


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

Sure, actually just to be awkward I installed on a Linux (Ubuntu) server but I think there are instructions in the ReadMe for Mac and PC too

I grabbed the Zip from this link

http://wmcbrine.com/tivo/hme-vlc-3.6.zip

You need Python and VLC, you can get an installer for both from ninite.com which makes it easy IMHO, open the network ports 9043 and 9044 (if you have a firewall) put entries like this into the config.ini file :-

[Fully Charged]
rss=http://blip.tv/fullycharged/rss

[CNET: Next Big Thing]
rss=http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/next-big-thing.xml

[CNET: CNET On Cars]
rss=http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-on-cars/hd.xml

[TWiT HD]
rss=http://feeds.twit.tv/brickhouse_video_hd.xml

and then just run the start.py script.

On your Tivo look for the HME/VLC App under "Apps and Games" and when you run it you should have an RSS Feeds folder that give you access to the latest CNET/whatever shows

Fair amount of setup and no guarentee that Tivo won't break it in a future update but for now I quite like it. Minimal startup time, nice clean interface even on a small TV across the room and the video starts quickly too once you select it.



Mikeguy said:


> Could you explain this process further/provide a link? Just trying to figure out a means to get TWiT (which doesn't even seem to be available via WVH, unless I just missed it) on my Roamio, or if I should simply just download and watch via PC and call it a day.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks--will see if I have the energy for that. Or, just try to grab from YouTube, or simply watch on my tablet and call it a day . . . .


----------



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

Got off the phone with support voicing my displeasure over feature removals. Agent let slip 20.4.7 will remove download manager but when quizzed wouldn't give any details as to what other surprises await us. I reminded the agent while they might not be overly concerned about the loss of retail customers, they need to remember we are the MSO's customers and the end result won't be what they expect.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdini (Feb 15, 2005)

This is ridiculous....I love the way they take away a major feature like Download Manager and not even have the decency to tell us about it. I will never recommend Tivo to anyone again. Take back OnePass and restore the Download Manager feature. Tivo has really pissed me off this time. Had a dozen Video Podcasts downloading and when I called support the other day...TWICE...both times the "technical support" response was "DUH, I have no idea"
They have so much other crap being loaded from this box, that it took hours to make sure I wasn't missing something....shameful respect for customers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I just don't get it--why remove a helpful feature that users like, use and find helpful?

Is this, as has been suggested, an ad issue? Downloads Manager doesn't forward ad revenue, while the HotList does/will?

And I'm totally overlooking in this comment TiVo's sneaky, underhanded, and anti-user manner of handling this entire episode.


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

+1 to all the above comments.

In the vein of putting in a good faith effort, I tried watching some CNET videos last night on WVH. One CNET on Cars video wouldn't play at all with an undisclosed error... but it sure was able to play an ad for HULU each and every time I launched that specific video.

Eventually got up to having watched 5 videos between CNET on Cars and CNET Update when the interface just froze. The TiVo responded to button presses (yellow circle lighting on the TiVo's front) but I could NOT get out of the WVH interface. Had to reboot the entire system just to get back to the home screen. Wish they could've included some kind of force-quit option for when the app doesn't respond. 

Thanks TiVo for replacing something that worked effortlessly, made sense, and served up information ready for consumption with something that has a kludgy interface, is cumbersome to use, and is active rather than passive, when it works. 

Staring at the WVH interface again right now to give it another try and there's a channel called "BREAK"... Probably does what it says. Ironic.

:down:


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

We received some sort of email that Amazon Video was going away in a few weeks (a few weeks ago). Now, all of a sudden, Amazon seems to still be there. I know this should be for the other forum but, as an aside, we also have a Tivo series 2 and the podcast video menu item has been replaced by "Amazon Video". So, I'm wondering if this change to all of out Tivos (including the Roamio Pro) is some sort of overall dumb move on the part of Tivo. Also, we are finding bugs all of the time on the Roamio Pro that I'm no longer going to buy any Tivos and may think of replacing the ones that we have even if we have lifetime on all of them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hforman said:


> So, I'm wondering if this change to all of out Tivos (including the Roamio Pro) is some sort of overall dumb move on the part of Tivo.


Yep.

Let TiVo know your opinion of this and ask it to return the Downloads Manager and related capability:

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep.
> 
> Let TiVo know your opinion of this and ask it to return the Downloads Manager and related capability:
> 
> http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


Thanks, already done


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Does anyone know how to get PyTiVo (or a similar app) to utilize RSS to bring back the web video download feature? I really miss this capability from my Roamio.


----------



## U5271009 (Apr 12, 2015)

Count me as one more REALLY ANNOYED user. I've been trying to figure out why my downloads aren't working, and this forum was the first I'd heard that Tivo had deliberately disabled the feature! No message or warning from Tivo!
What's the point of having Tivo if they take out all the features that make it better than every TV with an internet feature?

Whatever idiot at Tivo is responsible for this should be fired!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

U5271009 said:


> Count me as one more REALLY ANNOYED user. I've been trying to figure out why my downloads aren't working, and this forum was the first I'd heard that Tivo had deliberately disabled the feature! No message or warning from Tivo!
> What's the point of having Tivo if they take out all the features that make it better than every TV with an internet feature?
> 
> Whatever idiot at Tivo is responsible for this should be fired!


If you haven't yet done so, please make TiVo aware of your thoughts!

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I contacted support and this is the response I got.

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with features.


This feature has been removed and replaced with highly recommended features and features that are being used more. You can use the web video hot list instead. Central > Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Web Video Hotlist menu.

Tivo support at its best. Web video hotlist does not have any where near the content that was available before. Support clearly doesn't understand their own product offerings.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't really care if my CNET content is downloaded or streamed, but there's no way to create a OnePass for Web Video Hotlist content, is there? If not, how do I subscribe to the CNET content I want? Am I supposed to go into the WVH app and search for the content every single time?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

This feels like we're beating a dead horse here. I don't think TiVo has any intent on bringing it back, which is a shame.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

JWhites said:


> This feels like we're beating a dead horse here. I don't think TiVo has any intent on bringing it back, which is a shame.


Probably, but we can keep beating the horse and probably not get it back, or we can give up and definitely not get it back.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

caughey said:


> Probably, but we can keep beating the horse and probably not get it back, or we can give up and definitely not get it back.
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


Exactly. Tivo knew it would get some backsplash from the decision and probably figured they'd weather the storm for a few weeks then it would go away.

If the complaints continue longer than they expected and/or if social media is used to show them the error of their ways then maybe there is a slim chance it comes back.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

generaltso said:


> I don't really care if my CNET content is downloaded or streamed, but there's no way to create a OnePass for Web Video Hotlist content, is there? If not, how do I subscribe to the CNET content I want? Am I supposed to go into the WVH app and search for the content every single time?


I don't know of any way to do this. WVH is just a poor, slapped-on replacement for Web videos and is not integrated in any way w/ TiVo functionality. It also offers far fewer choices than the Download Manager it replaced. Lots of button presses to get to the content and then you still have to search. You can subscribe to Cnet, TWiT, etc. on YouTube and be notified of new content.

I'm using my Roku now and while not ideal in that the videos have to be streamed and it's cumbersome to skip over commercials and parts you don't want to watch, it is better than WVH.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jmbissell said:


> I don't know of any way to do this. WVH is just a poor, slapped-on replacement for Web videos and is not integrated in any way w/ TiVo functionality.


That really sucks. WVH appears to be integrated with TiVo's search because I can find the CNET content I want through a regular search. But the only option is to create a Wishlist, which doesn't do anything. There's a line on that screen that says "OnePass not available for this web video". Why not? Isn't the whole point of OnePass to bring streaming content into a single list with your recorded shows?


----------



## jasonatl (Jun 9, 2014)

Then what will the Roamio use the blue light on the front of the box for?

I'm not upset enough to cancel TiVo but I'm sad that my various podcasts won't show up anymore. I tried watching one (CNET) through Web Video Hotlist and the circle just sat there spinning until I eventually gave up, and none of the others are available there. Some are on YouTube I guess but now watching "Channel 9" (Microsoft developer stuff) over breakfast is no longer an option.

I'll share my thoughts via the previously mentioned Tivo Survey link.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

You can still do this using pytivo. For me it was seamless having the shows download to the tivo without thought. With pytivo I have to manually download the shows to the pytivo share then i can pull it to the tivo. My podcasts are offered in mp4 so the downloads require no transcoding which means I can start playing them as soon as the download starts. Some NAS have a download manager which can automatically download new shows using the rss feed. haven't tried this yet but where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

bunjicat said:


> You can still do this using pytivo. For me it was seamless having the shows download to the tivo without thought. With pytivo I have to manually download the shows to the pytivo share then i can pull it to the tivo. My podcasts are offered in mp4 so the downloads require no transcoding which means I can start playing them as soon as the download starts. Some NAS have a download manager which can automatically download new shows using the rss feed. haven't tried this yet but where there's a will there's a way.


Thanks. That's very interesting. And it makes TiVo's removal of a valuable feature even more inexplicable. I don't know who's serving them the streaming-conquers-all Kool-Aid, but I think they're making some bad choices, not all of which are forced by entertainment industry greed.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> I don't know who's serving them the streaming-conquers-all Kool-Aid


I don't even care if the content is streamed instead of downloaded. That seems to be the trend with Amazon dropping the download option as well. My problem is that since OnePass doesn't support WVH, there's no way to subscribe to the content anymore.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

To provide feedback to TiVo: http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## gcondrey (Sep 10, 2013)

I've added my voice to the comments on Tivo. 
This is a definite downgrade of my TiVo box!

I miss my daily fix of cNet News, and weekly fix of The Tech Guy and The Apple Byte.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

gcondrey said:


> I miss my daily fix of cNet News, and weekly fix of The Tech Guy and The Apple Byte.


I still get that on my TiVo using William McBride's Python app. Easy to set up and works very well.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

generaltso said:


> Isn't the whole point of OnePass to bring streaming content into a single list with your recorded shows?


Exactly, that's what is so strange about this change. OnePass brought a ton of video streaming into the Now Playing List for easy access. And yet they then *removed *Internet podcasts from the Now Playing List. What kind of backwards logic is that?


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

nycityuser said:


> Exactly, that's what is so strange about this change. OnePass brought a ton of video streaming into the Now Playing List for easy access. And yet they then *removed *Internet podcasts from the Now Playing List. What kind of backwards logic is that?


That brings up an interesting point. Hulu, Vudo, etc. are not going away. It is only the "free" web videos and Amazon that are leaving. I wonder if this has a financial base to all of it. If the web videos/podcasts are totally free, nobody is making any money here. Maybe the only "streaming" is going to be services that generate revenue. I can see this from the financial angle except for the customers who are considering not getting a Tivo if the usefulness is reduced.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe we can approach this another way. Anyone tried going to CBS/CNET themselves and let them know we cant get any of their feeds anymore ? Would be interesting if they brought this whole topic up on one of their Podcasts.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I think that's why people have talked about Leo Laporte's shows (TWiT et al.), to see if he might be discussing this. I believe that I read that he did mention it, on one of his shows (but not TWiT).


----------



## wb9dgo (Apr 21, 2015)

In January I came back to Tivo. I enjoyed the ability to have all my C-net shows waiting for me. unfortunately Tivo didn't think I should have this feature anymore!


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

SRAINESS said:


> Maybe we can approach this another way. Anyone tried going to CBS/CNET themselves and let them know we cant get any of their feeds anymore ? Would be interesting if they brought this whole topic up on one of their Podcasts.


I opened a ticket through CNET suggesting this might be a good topic for discussion and I received some canned reply that told me the person had absolutely no idea what was happening. Something to the order of "We are already working to fix this...".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wb9dgo said:


> In January I came back to Tivo. I enjoyed the ability to have all my C-net shows waiting for me. unfortunately Tivo didn't think I should have this feature anymore!


Be sure to let TiVo know: http://tivoproduction.force.com/Supp...actTiVoSupport


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Be sure to let TiVo know: http://tivoproduction.force.com/Supp...actTiVoSupport


That link did not work for me. The message is that it's under construction and that one should email them instead. So it can go into a big black hole, I presume.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

jneggie said:


> i am another not happy person with this change! When i am wanting to watch a 3-5 min short web video, i don't need to spend 7-10 min navigating and waiting for it to load!


+1


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

nycityuser said:


> link did not work for me


Chat, Phone, or Email Support:
http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport

Feature Request Form:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## wb9dgo (Apr 21, 2015)

Robert: Thank You....How can I help you today?
Robert: CNET---the podcast option?
You: yes
You: It was working great recording my pod casts. Then, it quit recording
Robert: The option for podcasts has been dropped
Robert: The new option is
Robert: TiVo Central > then to Find TV Movies & Videos > then scroll to the bottom Web Video Hotlist
Robert: ...or YouTube
You: This process waists my time. To many repetitive steps. I would have returned my Tivo if I knew this was not a valid feature. I was recommending to all my Comcast friends to switch to Tivo, because of this great feature. After my return period was over you removed this feature. This is not fair to the people that have paid in advance for the Tivo service, bought 3 Tivo units, felt comfortable with the switch, supported the Tivo system. A Qreat system until this feature was removed. Why was this removed?
Robert: Just part of a recent software update
Robert: You can go here to make suggestions
Robert: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx
You: How do I revert back to the previous, more robust, software?
Robert: There is no going back to the previous software.....TiVo will just connect and then update to the latest software again
You: Should I contact Best Buy about returning my equipment and to not recommend Tivo to any customers?
Robert: If the TiVo devices were purchased at Best Buy, yes contact Best Buy


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Seriously? Yeah the removal and they way they handled it does suck but this is a Tivo *DVR*, everything else is gravy. Returning it because you can't get web downloads is beyond silly. Feel free to threaten a class-action lawsuit while you're on the crazy train.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Seriously? Yeah the removal and they way they handled it does suck but this is a Tivo *DVR*, everything else is gravy. Returning it because you can't get web downloads is beyond silly. Feel free to threaten a class-action lawsuit while you're on the crazy train.


Why so rude?

That is your opinion. It's an advertised feature by Tivo and was part of the reason some purchased the unit.

Just because you can't understand that does not make it wrong.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

I was wondering why I hadn't seen that blue circle light up and no Serenity Channel videos had downloaded... I can feel the hate swelling with in me 

So we'll never see that blue circle ever again>?<


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

CopRock said:


> wondering why I hadn't seen that blue circle light up


Luckily, most of the videos Download Manager provided are available on YouTube, including Serenity Channel. It's the convenience of having those videos automatically uploaded to the My Shows list that we lament.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

MHunter1 said:


> Luckily, most of the videos Download Manager provided are available on YouTube, including Serenity Channel. It's the convenience of having those videos automatically uploaded to the My Shows list that we lament.


Yup.. and My Shows has an ever growing list of non removable apps, just today I noticed two more making it more steps to get to the Recently Deleted folder, seriously HSN app?? Wish they could habit just the first Tivo Central Screen, About the only two I use on occasion are YouTube and Yahoo's
:down:


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

CopRock said:


> Yup.. and My Shows has an ever growing list of non removable apps


What makes you think they're not removable? Just go to the Video Providers list under Channels and uncheck the ones you don't want to show up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CopRock said:


> So we'll never see that blue circle ever again>?<


It will show when transferring a program to/from an external device, like another TiVo or PC.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

generaltso said:


> What makes you think they're not removable? Just go to the Video Providers list under Channels and uncheck the ones you don't want to show up.


http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ac/ac1b2e05b9b1d1c122aac3f986d3ad83c3cdc43443b8dcb884967bbd5f177d34.jpg


----------

